# My DWA scorps.



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Just two of them at the min, will post the others soon.

They are now in custom made double glased tanks with a double locking lid.

Buthacus arenicola

















Buthacus ibericus


----------



## A.piscivorus (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice scorps


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

gorgeous!!!

one day! lol
:grin1:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice, Rare species too

Honest question, have you ever handled them? 

And any chance of pics of the enclosures? Also do you keep any other DWA? 

Regards
Dan


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> Nice, Rare species too
> 
> Honest question, have you ever handled them?
> 
> ...


No, never have or will handle them. I will get pics of their enclosures soon as I'm sober - last thing you do with DWA is go near them after a drink :lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I have some modified tweezers I use to pick them up if needed.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> No, never have or will handle them. I will get pics of their enclosures soon as I'm sober - last thing you do with DWA is go near them after a drink :lol2:


Yeah, even i would never do that! 



Incubuss said:


> I have some modified tweezers I use to pick them up if needed.


I have a set two, used some latex gloves filled with cotton wool rip tied onto the tweesers. 

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> Yeah, even i would never do that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got DWA scorps?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah...there is a thread about. A.australis and B.occitanus. Got some A.amorexii, B.jacksoni and A.bicolor comming in the new year too. 

Dan


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> Yeah...there is a thread about. A.australis and B.occitanus. Got some A.amorexii, B.jacksoni and A.bicolor comming in the new year too.
> 
> Dan


Nice scorps, you got a link to it? I can't find it. I will have to get more pics of mine up soon.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/63818-australis-fat-tailed-scorpion-pics.html

I have some more on the camera, give me a sec...


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

have some more uploading now. 

You'll find that i took all but two out of photobucket, because i didnt want to come across as senstionalist. 

Dan


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

The two in the pics are worse then the others. They are evil! I go near them with my tweezers and I'm in for it. Will get some feeding pics for you all.


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

have you got a pic of the tank and mint post


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

nice scorps mate, I wouldnt mind a few in the new year.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

nice scorps, : victory:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

enclosure pics ?  

suspence is killing me!


----------



## reaper1 (Oct 28, 2007)

nice scorps, any one got buthandie scorps? i think thats what the latin name is anyway..


----------

